# Andes Candies Truffles



## Raine (Mar 13, 2005)

Andes Candies Truffles

1 1/2 cups granulated sugar
3/4 cup butter (NO SUBSTITUTES)
1 (5 ounce) can evaporated milk
2 (4.67 ounce) packages mint Andes candies (56 pieces total)
1 ((7 ounce) jar Marshmallow Crème
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
22 ounces white baking chocolate, divided
1/2 cup semisweet chocolate chips
Green or red food coloring (optional)

In a heavy saucepan, combine sugar, butter and milk. Bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring constantly. Reduce heat; cook and stir until a candy thermometer reads 236 degrees F (soft ball stage). Remove from the heat. Stir in candies until melted and mixture is well blended. Stir in Marshmallow Crème and vanilla extract until smooth. Spread into a buttered 15 x 10-inch pan; cover and refrigerate for 1 hour.

Cut into 96 pieces; roll each into a ball (mixture will be soft). Place on a wax paper-lined baking sheet.

In a heavy saucepan or microwave-safe bowl, melt 18 ounces of white chocolate and chocolate chips. Dip balls in melted chocolate; place on wax paper to harden. Melt remaining white chocolate; add food coloring, if desired. Drizzle over truffles. Store in an airtight containers.

Yields 8 dozen.


----------

